# 2014 Philippine Football with the 7D Mark II



## dolina (Nov 30, 2014)

2014 Alaska Futbol Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Dec 1, 2014)

2014 Alaska Futbol Cup by alabang, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/500)
Aperture	f/4.5
Focal Length	200 mm
ISO Speed	640
Lens Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2014)

Very nice pictures Paolo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting, Paolo! 

Based on what I read from you already, you seem to be a very experienced photographer.
How did you find the AF of the 7DII?


----------



## dolina (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Click and tayassu.

tayassu coming from the original 7D the AF is superior. Well worth the upgrade if you shoot action/wildlife/sports/events/or any other application that involves movement.

If you tend to have non-moving subjects then a 70D is a better fit.

A lot of friends call this the "baby 1DX".




2014 Alaska Futbol Cup by alabang, on Flickr


Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture	f/4.0
Focal Length	200 mm
ISO Speed	640
Lens Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------



## tayassu (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2014)

Your welcome!




2014 Alaska Futbol Cup by alabang, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/4.5
Focal Length	200 mm
ISO Speed	320
Lens Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------



## dolina (Dec 8, 2014)

2014 Alaska Futbol Cup by alabang, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture	f/4.5
Focal Length	250 mm
ISO Speed	1250
Lens Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------



## dolina (Dec 9, 2014)

2014 Alaska Futbol Cup by alabang, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/1000)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	280 mm
ISO Speed	2000
Lens Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------

